

More on the so called "entire" data center seizure - oomkiller
http://cbs11tv.com/technology/Core.IP.Networks.2.975776.html

======
oomkiller
Reposted from reddit. It looks like this was more about telecom fraud than
anything else. Its highly possible also that all of the servers seized were
involved somewhat in it. It's also highly possible that Verizon and AT&T are
being bullies again.

------
jasonkester
That's a very poorly written article. It seems to be following up from an
earlier story, but gives absolutely no context or description of that story.
What happened, who it happened to, and why? None of those are even touched on.

Down at the bottom of the story, quotes are attributed to people by their last
name, with no previous mention of who those people are or how they are
affiliated with the story. The only complete piece of information in the
entire article is an account of a customer whose website is down.

All in all, just a terrible piece of writing.

------
swombat
To me, this sounds like the virtual equivalent of evacuating a whole
neighbourhood because of allegations that someone is doing something illegal
there.

The people who have been force-evacuated should sue the pants off the FBI and
Verizon/AT&T. If they can't, then the law in the US is really quite ill-suited
for online businesses. Perhaps they should look for their hosting needs in
other countries.

